# Rehoming older mare....



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I was contacted by a lady in North Carolina who is needing to place an 18 year old QH/Appaloosa cross mare. The mare is arthritic in her front knees but able to be ridden if her knees are treated for the arthritis. She has trail ridden a lot. She is very sweet, but an App cross so can be cranky at times. (But they can all be cranky sometimes, even without being an Appy cross!) The lady also has as two horse bumper pull she would sell cheap to someone interested in taking the mare with the trailer. 

You can PM me if you know of anyone. I will be doing a careful check of all interested homes. The mare will not be placed unless it is in an experienced home with a history of taking care of horses and has good vet references. I will take her myself if no one else can, but I will have to have her shipped to me, and an older arthritic mare might not make that trip real well. 

Please let me know if you are interested or know someone who might be.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

18 years old is still pretty young for a horse these days when they can live into their early 30's. Sounds like she was ridden hard and put away wet. Lotta money will be spent for a yard ornament.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You're doing a nice thing for the woman, but depending on the arthritis issue (many arthritis meds are pricey) it will be tough to place her. Has she tried rescues in her area? 

I have a TB mare that will 25 tomorrow and has issues, I could never send her on to someone else. I'm willing to deal with her medical problems that are costly and time consuming, but I can't guarantee anyone else will. If I have her put down on my farm I know she won't be in pain and neglected.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie, I totally agree with you. I have ten horses over 18 and will not place any of them because it would be an unknown whether they are taken care of well and kept as pain free as possible. I feel badly for the mare I’m trying to help, and if she were near me, even a state away, I would bring her home and do what’s necessary. But she is in North Carolina and I’m in north central Texas, so I am trying to help her in the only way I can by asking if anyone else can take the mare in. I do know her arthritis can be managed and she can be ridden, but also know that won’t last forever. 

I’m sad that owners of older horses are so willing to let them go like this. It isn’t someone else’s responsibility to take care of those old guys, it should be the owners responsibility to care for them as they age. Sadly that isn’t usually the case, and lots of older horses wind up on slaughter trucks headed north or south. So when I hear about something like this, where I was contacted directly by the current owner, I do at least give it a try getting a new, permenant home for the oldsters.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I know there's nothing you can do but try to help place her if the woman won't keep her or have her put down. You're doing a good thing.

I hope everything works out for the mare.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wolf mom said:


> 18 years old is still pretty young for a horse these days when they can live into their early 30's. Sounds like she was ridden hard and put away wet. Lotta money will be spent for a yard ornament.


Thanks for the help. I understand how difficult placing an older horse is, but I have no idea if she was "ridden hard and put away wet" or is just genetically predisposed to have arthritic issues.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

First, as I said 18 isn't old these days, so I wouldn't advertise her as an 'older' horse. Second you bring up a good point - if it is genetic, no matter how great she is otherwise, that would eliminate her as a breeder. And yes, lots of people do breed grade horses.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> First, as I said 18 isn't old these days, so I wouldn't advertise her as an 'older' horse. Second you bring up a good point - if it is genetic, no matter how great she is otherwise, that would eliminate her as a breeder. And yes, lots of people do breed grade horses.


LOL.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

At the risk of sounding harsh, I struggle with the idea that someone would buy a horse and when things start getting expensive, expect someone else to shoulder the financial burden.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wr, it isn’t something I like to think about, but it happens every day. Older horses are often tossed aside, auctioned, or worse, just because they aren’t in their prime any longer and require a little more care and expense. I can’t help them all, but hope to better the retirement years of the ones I can. But there aren’t enough like me out there, willing to take on the oldsters and let them live in dignity as they age.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> At the risk of sounding harsh, I struggle with the idea that someone would buy a horse and when things start getting expensive, expect someone else to shoulder the financial burden.


I don't understand either, you keep the horse you bought and care for it, or you put it down. If everyone worked on that principle many horses would have better lives.

It's not aoconnor's fault that the mare's owner is irresponsible, she is just trying to do right by the mare.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

aoconnor1 said:


> Wr, it isn’t something I like to think about, but it happens every day. Older horses are often tossed aside, auctioned, or worse, just because they aren’t in their prime any longer and require a little more care and expense. I can’t help them all, but hope to better the retirement years of the ones I can. But there aren’t enough like me out there, willing to take on the oldsters and let them live in dignity as they age.


Unfortunately, if you're involved in livestock, it is something we have to think about. 

In my opinion, this is a horse that very likely either needs to be put down or will need to be put down in the near future and someone else is saddled with the responsibility, while being bound by an agreement that may force great expense on them.

In my opinion, the slaughter ban has caused more harm for horses than good. It's left a surplus of inexpensive horses, which leave people believing that if they're cheap to buy they must be cheap to own.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> Unfortunately, if you're involved in livestock, it is something we have to think about.
> 
> In my opinion, this is a horse that very likely either needs to be put down or will need to be put down in the near future and someone else is saddled with the responsibility, while being bound by an agreement that may force great expense on them.
> 
> In my opinion, the slaughter ban has caused more harm for horses than good. It's left a surplus of inexpensive horses, which leave people believing that if they're cheap to buy they must be cheap to own.


And most people aren’t like the OP. If they knowingly take on an aged horse with these problems, it’s because they don’t know any better.
The horse is better off being humanely euthanized, in my opinion unless the OP takes it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't understand either, you keep the horse you bought and care for it, or you put it down. If everyone worked on that principle many horses would have better lives.
> 
> It's not aoconnor's fault that the mare's owner is irresponsible, she is just trying to do right by the mare.


I do understand who's fault it is but it's a bit like irresponsible breeding and the belief that we all need to buy, rescue or accept them because they 'need' our care. 

Certainly, I don't care to see horses put down either but every time we take another one, we reinforce the idea that it's okay that somebody else discards a long term commitment because it's become expense or they don't want to do the right thing.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. My involvement is willing, I have no problem taking in these old guys and gals. In fact the last 18 year old mare that was given to me last fall turned out to be a totally finished pleasure show horse excelling in both English as well as Western, and my 9 year old grand daughter is having a fantastic time with her. Amazing what a little joint supplement and vet care can do for an older, supposely broken down mare. She is going to take probably both of my grand girls to some blue ribbons.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

It's a sad situation when the mare's owner can't step up and do right for the mare. I too believe that if she can't afford or is unwilling to support her horse's health issues then the mare would be better off getting put down. I don't know why people are so reluctant to do that, they are much better off dead than sent off to be neglected or headed for Mexico or Canada. Too bad that we can't stick people who fought for banning slaughter in the US on trailers bound for either border and let them see the results of what they wished for and got.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good post, Teej, and I agree.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A whole industry has grown over this type of situation. There are dozens, perhaps hundreds of Horse Rescues. People boarding old, lame, foundered, arthritic, funded by folks committed to help improve the lives of these forgotten souls. Sadly, with this new found sense of helping, the horse's welfare is often forgotten.
Any horse expert can tell you the age of a horse by studying their teeth, until 18 or 20 years of age. So, any horse sold as 18 or 20, could be any age.
Back when old horses held no value, the owners had only three choices, continue to medicate, sell for meat or euthanize. Now, in an attempt to "rescue" everything, well intentioned folks adopt horses without any information on the health needs and the horse suffers as the new owners figure out what's wrong. When there is no "fix", the horse is adopted again and again, with each new owner's learning curve, the horse suffers anew.
This new frenzy to save horses, has impacted the horse slaughter business, in an unforeseen way. People wanting to rescue a horse from slaughter will bid up the price and pay whatever it takes to save the horse from the kill buyer. Most kill buyers are laughing all the way to the bank. In addition to the slaughter horses they buy, they buy sound horses, paying far above slaughter prices, knowing they can either resell them at the auction, to someone wanting to rescue, or they can post them on line, "buy this horse or it will be killed" web sites.
We do it to our aging pets. By the time we can no longer ignore the dog's diminished quality of life, the dog has needlessly suffered. To purchase or adopt another's suffering horse, in the misguided belief that you are helping the horse, may only, unknowingly, prolong suffering.
50 years ago, a Dutch horse trainer, living in New York, arrived late to a horse auction in Lancaster, PA. He was able to buy a horse off a kill buyers truck. When he got home, the horse was covered in snow. Harry's children named the horse Snowman. Together they attained world record performances. Everyone wants to save a horse and turn it into something wonderful. Everyone also want to win the lottery. The chances of either are about the same.
Some crave the chance to discover a cure to a horse's health concerns and be the miracle worker. A before and after photo gives great feelings. A long shot at best.
Solution? Nope, do what you want, believe what you will. Every horse will die.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

And people such as aoconnor that have the extra income and expertise to take in older horses with issues should be commended for their effort. The prior owners that dumped these horses will never understand, or perhaps not care, that it's wrong. In my opinion empathy and compassion can't be taught, either the concepts are understood or they're not. It's similar to people dumping dogs and cats in the country, we've taken in many over the years.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I love the story of Snowman, it was a great end for a lovely horse. He lived a long and successful life. Most slaughter bound horses don’t have that happen of course, but what’s going on today is really bad, especially here is Texas.

Case in point: on Friday I went over and picked up 2 small, starving horses of undetermined (at the time) age. The horses had been pulled from a kill pen in my area by well meaning but totally misguided rescue people from the east coast. The original adopter backed out on the pair when they saw the condition the horses were in. Another woman heard about it and stepped in to take take the horses. She had never owned horses, had no idea what to feed them, how to vet them, etc. The sheriff was called multiple times about those horses starving. That particular county has no animal control department so couldn’t do much to help, but they did call the neighboring county for help. The animal control in that county couldn’t reach into that jurisdiction legally, so then I got the call. I went to the location and basically told the girl she was going to jail if she didn’t do something for the horses. I offered to teach her how to take care of them or I would just take the horses. She put the care of the horses into my hands, and I was able to get two severely emaciated horses to the next county and handed them over to the sheriffs department, who handed them over to their vet (I actually took the two directly to their vet at the direction of the sheriff.) Long story just to say that 2 more horses that should have beeen humanely euthanized months ago are now, again, going to be sent to homes that HOPEFULLY won’t throw them away, again.

So I agree with those who are angry that the owner of the old mare isn’t taking responsibility for her horses care, but to put her down I think is premature. So I will probably step in for her and at least see what I can do. If nothing else, I will put her down.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

aoconnor1 said:


> I love the story of Snowman, it was a great end for a lovely horse. He lived a long and successful life. Most slaughter bound horses don’t have that happen of course, but what’s going on today is really bad, especially here is Texas.
> 
> Case in point: on Friday I went over and picked up 2 small, starving horses of undetermined (at the time) age. The horses had been pulled from a kill pen in my area by well meaning but totally misguided rescue people from the east coast. The original adopter backed out on the pair when they saw the condition the horses were in. Another woman heard about it and stepped in to take take the horses. She had never owned horses, had no idea what to feed them, how to vet them, etc. The sheriff was called multiple times about those horses starving. That particular county has no animal control department so couldn’t do much to help, but they did call the neighboring county for help. The animal control in that county couldn’t reach into that jurisdiction legally, so then I got the call. I went to the location and basically told the girl she was going to jail if she didn’t do something for the horses. I offered to teach her how to take care of them or I would just take the horses. She put the care of the horses into my hands, and I was able to get two severely emaciated horses to the next county and handed them over to the sheriffs department, who handed them over to their vet (I actually took the two directly to their vet at the direction of the sheriff.) Long story just to say that 2 more horses that should have beeen humanely euthanized months ago are now, again, going to be sent to homes that HOPEFULLY won’t throw them away, again.
> 
> So I agree with those who are angry that the owner of the old mare isn’t taking responsibility for her horses care, but to put her down I think is premature. So I will probably step in for her and at least see what I can do. If nothing else, I will put her down.


Statistically, not many of those slaughter horses would ever be turned into another Snowman but that's a discussion for another time. 

I don't think that anyone has counted the mare out but I have based my opinion on your original post. 

You mention she can be 'cranky' but you attribute it to her breed and I feel a well trained horse isn't cranky but an uncomfortable horse is. If she's not cranky because she's uncomfortable, I think most would agree that handing off an ill mannered horse and a potentially large vet bill is not something most people are looking for in a horse. 

If you enjoy rescuing, I suggest you continue doing what you enjoy but my complaint is with the humans that neglect their lifelong commitment in favor of handing it off to someone else.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

aoconnor1 said:


> Long story just to say that 2 more horses that should have beeen humanely euthanized months ago are now, again, going to be sent to homes that HOPEFULLY won’t throw them away, again.


Time will tell. But for now, the jury is still out.


Irish Pixie said:


> And people such as aoconnor that have the extra income and expertise to take in older horses with issues should be commended for their effort.


I agree, IF they are treatable. Simply hauling a disabled horse to your farm is no act of kindness. Perhaps reducing pain isn't in the horse's best interest, either. Score out the quality of life and the greatest kindness may be the end of pain through euthanasia.


aoconnor1 said:


> Most slaughter bound horses don’t have that happen of course,


They don't have that happen because they are sick, lame or other debilitating ailment. I'm concerned that people think they can have a similar result off the kill truck.


Irish Pixie said:


> It's similar to people dumping dogs and cats in the country, we've taken in many over the years.


Generally, dropped off dogs and cats are puppies and kittens, mostly healthy. Most of the time, unwanted healthy horses are sold.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

haypoint said:


> Time will tell. But for now, the jury is still out.
> 
> I agree, IF they are treatable. Simply hauling a disabled horse to your farm is no act of kindness. Perhaps reducing pain isn't in the horse's best interest, either. Score out the quality of life and the greatest kindness may be the end of pain through euthanasia.
> 
> ...



My youngest and his girlfriend got caught in rescue hell with a 9 month French Bulldog. The breeder (who is a good friend), conducted a routine welfare check that's part of their sale contract and found the dog in horrible condition. 

In theory, the little girl needed some good groceries, her vaccinations and in no time at all she'd be just fine but what nobody considered was that poor nutrition and being locked in a box stall for most of her life created bigger issues than people realize. There are trust issues, no training at all, no manners, significant medical bills (the breeder was decent enough to pay the first $5,000.00 for prolapses, surgical treatment for intestinal parasite damage, etc) but their share was significant because vets feel there's no limit on happy endings. 

Aside from the cost, his concern was that surgeries were almost a weekly event and it conflicted with his belief that it was cruel to put the poor thing through one surgery after another but the vets were determined to give her that happy ending. He finally drove the poor little thing 300 miles to my cranky old large animal vet for the very last surgery and the agreement was that my vet felt he fix the problem, he would euthanize her on the table. 

My old school vet did save her and her formal puppy training started at well over a year old and for now she's fine but who knows for how long but there will be no more emergency surgeries. 

Recently, the vet clinic in Edmonton tagged him on FB with another Frenchie in a bad way and when he responded with his belief that he'd shoot another one before he'd put it through that kind of misery, he was treated to a significant amount of death threats.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> My youngest and his girlfriend got caught in rescue hell with a 9 month French Bulldog. The breeder (who is a good friend), conducted a routine welfare check that's part of their sale contract and found the dog in horrible condition.
> 
> In theory, the little girl needed some good groceries, her vaccinations and in no time at all she'd be just fine but what nobody considered was that poor nutrition and being locked in a box stall for most of her life created bigger issues than people realize. There are trust issues, no training at all, no manners, significant medical bills (the breeder was decent enough to pay the first $5,000.00 for prolapses, surgical treatment for intestinal parasite damage, etc) but their share was significant because vets feel there's no limit on happy endings.
> 
> ...


My daughter adopted an elderly pug that someone couldn’t be bothered to deal with in his declining years. Everything was fine til. The first evening. He stood facing a corner and howled all night long. Every night. He had dementia and some evil weak person took him to the pound rather than put him kindly to sleep. He was terrified in there. And heartbroken. My daughter loved on him for a several days and then held him as he went to sleep.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

wr said:


> Recently, the vet clinic in Edmonton tagged him on FB with another Frenchie in a bad way and when he responded with his belief that he'd shoot another one before he'd put it through that kind of misery, he was treated to a significant amount of death threats


I find it puzzling that when there is a three legged pit bull or a cat with frost bitten ears, people line up to adopt. Perhaps it is so they can have their own rescued pet story. I don't know. But it does strike me as odd that while people pour money, hand over fist on some lost cause pet, tens of thousands of good, healthy pets get euthanized for lack of an adoption. Why is it more important to adopt an injured or health compromised pet?
If you are not ready to adopt an endless amount of pets, how can you criticize anyone for putting down a suffering pet?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> My daughter adopted an elderly pug that someone couldn’t be bothered to deal with in his declining years.


I see far too many elderly pets surrendered to animal shelters. Some times the owner passed away or went to a nursing home and couldn't take it along. But more often, the owners just got tired of the dog with sight or hearing troubles or dietary issues. Really sad.
One time the owners of an old, partly deaf, failing eyesight Lab, surrendered him to an Animal Shelter with the comment, " Be sure to get him a home in the country because he loves to run around." at first the Receptionist assured them they would do their best, but the Shelter Vet stepped in and calmly explained, "An old dog is difficult to place, a large one even harder. A large older dog with health issues isn't going to get adopted. Most likely, after a few days kenneled with endless barking, surrounded by strangers, he will be euthanized. If that dog gave you his good years, seems he deserves your care now. At least, when it is time to go, let be in the arms of his family." The owners walked out, angry. Really sad.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

haypoint said:


> I find it puzzling that when there is a three legged pit bull or a cat with frost bitten ears, people line up to adopt. Perhaps it is so they can have their own rescued pet story. I don't know. But it does strike me as odd that while people pour money, hand over fist on some lost cause pet, tens of thousands of good, healthy pets get euthanized for lack of an adoption. Why is it more important to adopt an injured or health compromised pet?
> If you are not ready to adopt an endless amount of pets, how can you criticize anyone for putting down a suffering pet?


In his case, it simply started with doing a favor for a friend (the breeder), who had no room at the time but was decent enough to look after something she'd bred. The mess started when the site was found to be a festering mess of animal abuse and the kindly vets took each animal for documentation for legal proceedings. Because she was evidence, both he and the breeder were at the mercy of the SPCA. 

He's a ranch kid so quality of life and ethics are important to him and we spent many nights on the phone discussing the well meaning vets who were violating his ethics and if he'd brought her down to my vet earlier there is no way this would have gone on as it did. 

The dog is in a good place and they do love her dearly and they both agree that if her health declines, they will put her down.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, all should find it comforting to know that the dear old gal has been placed in a GREAT home with her younger gelding friend she has been with for several years. The people who took the gelding fell absolutely in love with the mare, and she is off to a home where they will care for her, ride her, and let her live out her life with them without having to lose her best buddy as well. A good ending for that gal.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

haypoint said:


> I see far too many elderly pets surrendered to animal shelters. Some times the owner passed away or went to a nursing home and couldn't take it along. But more often, the owners just got tired of the dog with sight or hearing troubles or dietary issues. Really sad.
> One time the owners of an old, partly deaf, failing eyesight Lab, surrendered him to an Animal Shelter with the comment, " Be sure to get him a home in the country because he loves to run around." at first the Receptionist assured them they would do their best, but the Shelter Vet stepped in and calmly explained, "An old dog is difficult to place, a large one even harder. A large older dog with health issues isn't going to get adopted. Most likely, after a few days kenneled with endless barking, surrounded by strangers, he will be euthanized. If that dog gave you his good years, seems he deserves your care now. At least, when it is time to go, let be in the arms of his family." The owners walked out, angry. Really sad.


I love taking in older dogs as well as older horses. Several months ago my daughter texted me about an older white German Shepard that was an urgent at the local shelter. She was heart worm positive, had bad hips, her head tilted to one side all the time, and her family had taken her to the shelter and left her there. I went to meet her and fell in love, brought her home that day. After 3 weeks on hip/joint supplement, a good ear cleaning and dosing to be rid of the mites, and a bath, she was a thriving, bouncing, happy girl with no head tilt and a love for life again. I hope to spend many happy years with her, helping her age a little less harshly, a little more lovingly. At the end of her life, I will be there to hold her and love her away with tears and sadness, but with joy that I was able to bring her home for that time and had her with me. Cassie is a love, so amazing. She chores with me all day long, loves being out and playing, has enough love to be a friend to all my animals and people, is gentle and kind to my grand kids. What a prize. I love her to pieces.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

So glad the old mare found a wonderful home. All the old ones deserve the best after they've given their best.

I wish more people could understand the joy of having an older dog. Yes, they may need more care, but I have yet to see one that wasn't appreciative of that care. And they add so much to life. A pity more people don't open their homes to old animals. My first horse was 21 when we bought him and the best teacher I've ever had. His previous owner felt he was too old to be useful even though he was completely sound. Her loss was our gain, as well as the horse's.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am getting ready to help a client purchase a 20 year old gelding that is phenomenal. He was put out to pasture by his elderly owner, then a veteinarian neighbor took the horse home to his kids, and now the old boy is going to be a light trail/pasture/fun days horse for a family that will keep him until he passes. What a blessing it is to see these older horses get the respect and care they need as they age, and that they can still be quite useful is a great thing!


----------

